# Water based plastisol



## pafitis (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi, 

how can i make transfers like we do with plastisol inks but with water based inks.


Thanks


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't think you can. Plastisol transfers work because heat causes plastisol to partially liquefy, which bonds it to the fabric or the shirt. Water based ink needs to be printed direct. (Unless there is a process that I'm not aware of...)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Every once in a while, someone comes along and says they are about to start a company to produce waterbased transfers. But then we don't hear from them again.

Several years ago one of the trade magazines published an article on how to make them using adhesive crystals. But I haven't been able to find that article for a while.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Are there DTG machines that print transfers?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I use many many water based heat transfer, only when industrial wash is needed. (workwear, sportswear...)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jgabby said:


> I use many many water based heat transfer, only when industrial wash is needed. (workwear, sportswear...)


Do you make them yourself or where do you get them?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I made some (the 1 color), I outsource the others

In Europe
J&A (International) Ltd - Heat Seal Transfers, Badges, Relective, Embroidery & Heat Presses
Ara
Thermopatch |

In US
Aquatrans | Insta Graphic Systems Custom Heat Transfers | Insta Graphic Systems


I don't think it is as versatile as plastisol transfer (hot split, simulated process...) all transfers system have it's limit.


----------

